# Systema classes in the eastside, WA



## supersonic

is there any Systema classes in Redmond, WA


----------



## ShortBridge

You know about these guys in Sodo?

WELCOME TO SYSTEMA.US


----------



## supersonic

I've seen this one, it is in DT Seattle, it's quit far from where I am, thought I would find something closer to Bellevue, Kirkland, Redmond area if possible.


----------



## ShortBridge

(typing in my Kevin Durant SuperSonic TShirt)

I understand. I hate crossing those bridges anytime I don't have to.


----------



## Blindside

I am pretty sure it is blasphemy for a WCer to say they don't like crossing bridges.


----------



## ShortBridge

Blindside said:


> I am pretty sure it is blasphemy for a WCer to say they don't like crossing bridges.



Yeah...I kinda walked into that one, didn't I? 

If you lived in Seattle you'd understand. We have 2 bridges that float on pontoons across a giant lake that separates the city from the major suburbs. All traffic goes across those bridges or the (very) long way around that lake. It could take 20 minutes or it could take 2 hours. If you're on the bridge and it starts looking like 2 hours, it's too late to do anything about it, unless you want to abandon your car and swim for it. It forces all of us to be very neighborhood-centric.


----------



## Blindside

Actually I feel your pain, I know all about Seattle traffic and bridges.  I grew up on Mercer Island and spent enough time at the UW to get a couple of degrees, my freshman year was the year one of the bridges sank.    My worst day was spending 6 hours on Thanksgiving eve driving from the UW to Mercer Island.  That was probably a major factor in me spending 10 years in Wyoming where the 40 mile drive to my kenpo class took 32 minutes.

I will actually be headed over there in about an hour.


----------



## Blindside

supersonic said:


> is there any Systema classes in Redmond, WA


 
Have you tried contacting Brian King directly, I think he has posted on this forum somewhat recently, but you would probably be better off going direct.

Russian Martial Art. Systema by Vladimir Vasiliev

systemanw@yahoo.com


----------



## supersonic

I tried to contact him directly but haven't heard back from him yet so I thought he may have moved elsewhere.


----------



## supersonic

Let's hope he sees this thread and give us some information  because if there is no systema around here, i'll have to go towards krav maga


----------



## Brian King

Hello supersonic, and welcome to Martial Talk.

While location proximity is certainly one method of choosing an art, it should only be a small part of the decision process in my opinion. The study of a martial art is a commitment of time and energy and should not be taken lightly. It is a study path that can last a lifetime. A person owes it to themselves, their fellow students, and instructors to invest that time and energy wisely. 

Mr. Lee’s classes (linked above thread) might be a bit of distance but many find the high level of instruction worth it. Mr. Lee is a young, driven, physically gifted instructor that will be around for many years. He has attended training in Toronto as well as Moscow. 

Up North the Systema community is VERY lucky to have Rob Vyn and Doc Skidmore instructing. North Sound Systema Health Fitness and Martial Arts  Both are VERY capable although Rob is currently deployed. As can be seen from the link Jay has a ton of experiences and specialized knowledge and is a professional educator. I highly recommend their training.

Currently, I am not accepting any new students but will be starting a new study group in the next two weeks or so. It will be mostly outdoor training and covering basics, then more basics, starting from the beginning. It will not be right for everyone and not everyone will be right for this study group. Let me know if you want me to let you know when the group is formed. 

I do not have any first hand knowledge of Krav Maga but from what little I know it can be an effective art. The methodology, philosophy, and motivations seems to be quite different from Systema. 

Good luck on your future training and martial path.

Regards
Brian King


----------

